# help and suggestions to fix blackout curtains



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

i bought some black out curtains for my basement home theater room, as you can see from the pictures light is coming in from the side and top. Im not too worried about the top, i was just wondering if anyone has any ideas of how to pin the sides to molding to stop the light





some how like this:


thanks,
jeff


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

velcro at the edges of the blackout curtains and the other side of the velcro glued to the molding


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

i thought the samething, but velco back wont "stick" to the fabric


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

eurovw89 said:


> i thought the samething, but velco back wont "stick" to the fabric


get industrial strength velcro... 2 sectioned strips... one side sew or glue to the curtains, the second side glue to the molding...voila


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

In my case and having a really wide window i used black curtains since the brighter ones reflect light also build a curtain holder to cut light on the top and ad 4" on both sides .


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Almadacr said:


> In my case and having a really wide window i used black curtains since the brighter ones reflect light also build a curtain holder to cut light on the top and ad 4" on both sides .


great idea thanks


----------

